# Looking For GOOD Home - Los Angeles/San Fernando Valley



## aprilfool29 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm relatively new here and this may be my 1st post. So grateful this forum exists.  

About 5 or so years ago, I rescued a pigeon from feral cats who were messing with her.  They hurt her wing but she was okay. Just needed to be confined for a couple of weeks until she healed. 

Once she recovered, I tried to set her free but she wouldn't fly off. I was afraid of the cats trying to kill her again, so my folks and I ended up keeping her. We named her Flanagan.  She's been a great bird, and has had an entire room to herself. 

My folks have since passed away and I am clearing out the house little by little. I wont be able to take Flanagan with me to an apartment situation.  Therefore I am hoping someone here, who can offer her a GOOD home, can adopt her. Would be wonderful if she could finally have the company of other pigeons as well. 

I live in the San Fernando Valley area, so anyone in this area or Los Angeles who can adopt her, I'd be so appreciative. Or if that rescue place in San Bernadino is still open. I know there was a kind man here who used to do rescues. Id be willing to drive her over. 

Thank you!


----------



## aprilfool29 (Mar 2, 2015)

Can anyone please help? Im pretty disappointed there hasn't been ANY feedback, and I can't even find Bruce anymore, nor anyone who does rescues. I don't want to put her in the animal shelter but I may not have a choice. I'd set her free but I was told, by the animal shelter, that she probably wouldn't survive 2 days out in the "wild"/free, because of how long she has been with us. So please.. if anyone out there can help with leads or people to call, I'd so appreciate it. I thought this forum would be full in information and people, like it used to be. I even messaged the forum admin, and haven't received a reply.  Im getting really scared that I will have to put her in the animal shelter. :'(


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you google pigeon clubs near you. And run ads in the recycler and Craigslist...but if you try to find a home through those, charge a fee so the pigeon will get a good home. Never offer a live animal free to a good home to people you don't know. Don't know if Palomacy has any contacts in your area. You also might want to try any avian vets offices near you to ask for ideas. We have adopted two pigeons, including one from a shelter, but I am about five hours from you and am really full up with rescued animals, sorry. Anybody on this site able to help out?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have sent my # and Bruce's #.

Terry


----------



## aprilfool29 (Mar 2, 2015)

TAWhatley said:


> Have sent my # and Bruce's #.
> 
> Terry


Thank you so much! I will be calling.


----------



## aprilfool29 (Mar 2, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Suggest you google pigeon clubs near you. And run ads in the recycler and Craigslist...but if you try to find a home through those, charge a fee so the pigeon will get a good home. Never offer a live animal free to a good home to people you don't know. Don't know if Palomacy has any contacts in your area. You also might want to try any avian vets offices near you to ask for ideas. We have adopted two pigeons, including one from a shelter, but I am about five hours from you and am really full up with rescued animals, sorry. Anybody on this site able to help out?


Thank you! Great ideas! And also the numbers I was provided. Thanks again


----------

